
Enough MEPs Say They Mistakenly Voted for Articles 11 and 13; EU Says Too Bad - jmsflknr
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190326/15193241877/enough-meps-say-they-mistakenly-voted-articles-11-13-that-vote-should-have-flipped-eu-parliament-says-too-bad.shtml
======
Deimorz
It's a lot harder to format nicely on HN, so see here [1] if you want the
details, but it looks like the vote about amendments would have changed from:

Official vote: 312 for, 317 against, 24 abstained

Corrected votes: 320 for, 314 against, 20 abstained

It's very rare to have that many corrections, the only other vote with more
was the actual vote on the directive afterwards (but the corrections couldn't
have flipped that one).

[1]:
[https://tildes.net/~tech/brp/europes_controversial_overhaul_...](https://tildes.net/~tech/brp/europes_controversial_overhaul_of_online_copyright_receives_final_approval#comment-2wxl)

